# What will fit up my road?



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

i know its a daft question, but, here it is anyway. i am about to buy my first motorhome, i used to have caravans, but since i have just been diagnosed with motor neurone disease, and my left had has pretty much packed up, i cant handle it so i have just sold it.

anyway, i live on a private road, some examples of what vehicals i have seen make it

lwb vw crafter
lwb mb sprinter.
small skip lorry.

i would like something like a swift kontiki or autotrail ~24ft long. but i dont reckon i could get it up my road, how easy to handle in tight spaces is a coachbuilt compared to something like a sprinter van?

im not sure where to start with this, as i cant see a motorhome dealer lend me one to try!!

its a shame, as i dont want to sacrifice our enjoyemnt/space just for the sake of keeping it on our drive.

any advice greatfully recieved.

here is a google map image of the area

http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt197/tourangang/map.jpg

thanks

john


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

You could ask if anyone here lives near enough to Wembdon (is that correct?) to pop over and try their motorhome down your road.
Subject to better weather conditions than at the moment, no doubt.  

I suppose it isn't just whether you will be able to get the size of motorhome_you_would like but whether your neighbours have some reservations about size too on your private road.

We're too far away or I would be happy to offer our services in the circumstances.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Do removal company vehicles have access?
I can't imagine that everything has to be carried to the other road to be loaded?

Looking on Google maps I can't actually see a problem.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

we moved in, in 2005 and western and edwards managed to get thier smallest remvoal lorry up there - they did take a few trees with them, mind you!, and i think they reversed up to - its a 1:6 incline too.

i asked the dhl man today and he shoots up our road no prob with his lwb sprinter.

john


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

What happens with your refuse...Do dustcarts get up your road ?


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

no they stop at the sharp corner and walk - and boy do they moan about it!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

tourangang said:


> no they stop at the sharp corner and walk - and boy do they moan about it!


 :lol: :lol:

Can't you go for something smaller ? How many of you ?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

What was the size of the removal van that you used in 2005? 3.5 ton or 7 ton or bigger. Unless you are going to be looking at a RV, I would not imagine there would be a problem, well nothing that a little practice would not overcome.

Yes good idea to get someone who lives in Somerset to visit, sorry I am in Dorset so a little far for me.

Jenny


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Overhanging trees are normally the problem. Whereas the actual width of the road/track is normally OK?
Use a 3meter long stick and walk along the sides of the road and see if the overhead trees are in the way?
HTH


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the width of the road. Can two cars pass ok.
How were the construction materials delivered.

Dave p


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Did you tow your caravan up to your property?
Can only be a height issue if you did and solutions have been posted :wink: 
If height is a problem get the lower branches lopped.In a private road is it not the responsibility of the various property/land owners adjacent to the road to maintain their trees etc?


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

hi all

~there are 4 of us - so we need something of a decent size - also because of my illness i could be in a wheelchair in the not too distant future  

no the road is just one car width wide.

the removal van i would say was based on a 3.5 tonne wagon.

oh and to get our compass rallye 490l caravan i had to use a motor mover for the last corner (thats the problem area!

John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You may have to look into storage, or a tent for the kids.


DAve p


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

yes agree - just would be nice to keep it at home - so i could tinker with it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We too live on a single track private road. When we bought our first (and only) motorhome we were very unsure about getting it down the track and turning into our short drive. We needed to park it in front of our garage and still have room to drive the car in past it and open and close the garage door. 

We found a motorhome we were keen on (just over 20ft), and fortunately the dealer* was happy to drive it to us to try it out. This involved them in about a 2 hour round trip. I think two factors helped with this: they knew we were serious about wanting the van, and they were pretty convinced that it would work out in the space we'd described.

So I suggest you don't give up on the idea that a dealer would bring a motorhome to you. Though it might depend on how far away they were.


Chris

* Todds, of Lostock Hall, near Preston, so no good for you.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this the sort of thing your looking for John.

I have (NO) financial link just using the picture as a Example of a 4-Berth 20 footer :!: 

Mercedes Lwb Sprinter Dimensions

* Overall Length (mm) 6940
* Overall Width (mm) 2426
* Overall Height (mm) 2705


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

hi moblee

i was after something a bit more spacious and stylish - someting like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swift-Kontiki...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item27b6f64bd7

i really need 4 beds, 2 aux seats for travelling, ie 4 in total. and somewhere to dine - i have a 5 year old and a 12 year old - so need some room for british summers

john


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

If the weather was better I would gladly come over for you, although my van is just shy of 22ft. You are quite near to Highbridge and I am sure that if you had a word with them they would help you out if there was something you were interested in. You never know someone there might know your road.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks, yes im only 8 miles from highbridge, so when it warms up i will pay them a visit.

john


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tourangang said:


> hi moblee
> 
> i was after something a bit more spacious and stylish - someting like this
> 
> ...


Hi John

I don't want to take this thread off topic but a quick aside if I may.
The Kontiki 615 you highlighted looks a nice van but although it has 4 sleeping berths it doesn't appear to have 4 belted travelling seats.
You may just have to sacrifice some style for paracticallity.

Do take care as this forum has seen a number of owners who have realised too late that their van can't have seat belts retrofitted to rear lounge seats.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

oh yes i think your right,

this was does though

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swift-Kontiki...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item27b6c4378d

or are these too big really?

what autotrail vans have a lounge area, and 4 travel seats?

john


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there we have a 615 (love it) but '03 reg so slightly older than that, it only has seat belts in the front.

We are not that far from you - in Mid Devon and you would be welcome to have a look at ours but it is NOT for sale!

Feel free to drop me a PM.

Dave


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks i will

john


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Any update on this post ???


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

no, im off to the shepton mallett show next week to have a look

john


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No pressure John You do whatever you like :!: 

I just wondered


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

Well..... i spotted the recycle lorry which serves our house today, and ran out with a tape measure in hand.

thier lorry, measures 2.3m wide x 6.9m long. so thats about the same width as a coachbuilt, and not too far lengthwise either.

just need to find a nice automatic one now, and see if the DVLA will give my Cat C1 Back!

they took it away cos of my medical condition.

John


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

I purchased my seond motorhome from Highbridge, and would not hesitate in recommending them, as they are only 8 miles from you, I am sure they would be only too happy to obliged.

Also, as a thought, if your road is private, what would be the possibility of straightening out the corner, that you say gave you problems with your caravan.

Jenny


----------

